# OLCC multiple weeks



## girard (Apr 4, 2006)

I am considering booking 4-5 weeks at OLCC in 2008, but I'm wondering about whether or not they would keep us in the same unit for the whole time.  I sure wouldn't want to move every week.  We'd be going late Feb-early March.  Anyone have experience with doing this?


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 4, 2006)

girard said:
			
		

> I am considering booking 4-5 weeks at OLCC in 2008, but I'm wondering about whether or not they would keep us in the same unit for the whole time.  I sure wouldn't want to move every week.  We'd be going late Feb-early March.  Anyone have experience with doing this?


My guess is that it would be difficult to keep you in the same unit for that length of time but not impossible.  A difficulty in keeping the same unit would be an owner showing up to use their week.  OLCC will move your items from one unit to another though to help ease the move.  I have stayed two weeks in a row a few times and I have experienced both possibilities.  I have been able to stay in the same unit during some stays but I've also had to move to another unit in other stays.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 4, 2006)

*Question*

I assume  you are renting????  OLCC does have a 1-4 rule and you don't appear to be an owner.  It's not critical, but I was curious.


----------



## Vodo (Apr 5, 2006)

The 1 in 4 rule does not apply to consecutively booked weeks.  Consecutive weeks are considered a single stay, so that wouldn't be a problem.

I seem to recall a post from last year where it was reported that a disgruntled group of exchangers who had several weeks booked at OLCC were forced to change units each and every week and, additionally, were not allowed to stay in one week's unit until the next week's was cleaned and ready.  They actually had to check out at 10:00 a.m. on checkout day and then check back into the next unit at 4:00 p.m.  It seemed unreasonable to me that they couldn't have retained the same unit for at least a couple of consecutive weeks, but I was more struck by what sounded like a horribly inflexible attitude with regard to not permitting them to at least stay in one unit until the next was ready for occupation.

Of course, you may have a completely different experience.  Customer service at OLCC is ever fluctuating, depending on who you make a request of and how you go about it.

Cindy


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 5, 2006)

Vodo said:
			
		

> The 1 in 4 rule does not apply to consecutively booked weeks.  Consecutive weeks are considered a single stay, so that wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I seem to recall a post from last year where it was reported that a disgruntled group of exchangers who had several weeks booked at OLCC were forced to change units each and every week and, additionally, were not allowed to stay in one week's unit until the next week's was cleaned and ready.  They actually had to check out at 10:00 a.m. on checkout day and then check back into the next unit at 4:00 p.m.  It seemed unreasonable to me that they couldn't have retained the same unit for at least a couple of consecutive weeks, but I was more struck by what sounded like a horribly inflexible attitude with regard to not permitting them to at least stay in one unit until the next was ready for occupation.
> 
> ...


Cindy;

I think you are referring the Australians who stayed five or six weeks and had to move to different units that JLB talks about.  The problem exists when the owners show up for the week that they own.  There is no easy solution to this as if you leave the party in the unit, it can't be cleaned until they leave and then when the owners show up, they have a dirty unit and they will have to wait until it has been cleared.  While perhaps not the most pleasing solution to those who have to move, OLCC will move your baggage to the new unit for you allowing you to continue your daily activities.  Some people may not feel comfortable with this and put their luggage in their vehicle.  When I have had to switch units, I have had to check out and then recheck in.  Oh, as far as checking back in at 4:00, it really is a matter of whether the unit is ready.  I have checked out at 8:30 and checked into the next unit at the same time.  I have also checked out at 9:30 and had to wait until 4:00 because the new unit wasn't ready.  I don't know of a solution that won't leave somebody unhappy.  If it is difficult to keep the same unit for two weeks, imagine how difficult it will be to have it done for 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## wheaties (Apr 5, 2006)

can you exchange for two or three units for the same week?  I see that consecutive weeks are not affected by the 1 in 4, but can you have multiple units for one week?


----------



## JLB (Apr 5, 2006)

Here is some information exactly specific to your questions, plus some more, bonus facts.    

Cindy and Gary have a good memories.  The post they are referring to was 15 months ago!

A year ago we sat in the hot tub in the East Village poolplex with two brothers from Australia.  Both are professionals and one of them has been timesharing since the beginning of timesharing.

Australians get a lot of vacation time, up to 22 weeks I believe they said.  One thing these two families do is come to Orlando for multiple weeks and they have been doing that for years.  They had stayed at Orange Lake several times before.

This time they were very upset and said they would never return.  They had a laundry-list of complaints but the one at the top was the fact that they had to move four times for their five week visit.  They actually had to load everything up, be gone by 10, and then come back at check-in time and go through it all over again~~~four times.

Their other complaints were:

---_Sifes._  They had never, ever had to pay for _sifes_ before.  You know,_ sifes_, to keep their passports and valuables in.  And I believe they said the _sifes_ were at the West Village Clubhouse, not in the units, but I could be wrong about what they said in that regard.  But it seems like they said they did not like having to travel to get stuff from the _sife_.    

---_Telly_ charges.  They did not like the fact that they could not use their international phone cards without paying a _telly_ access fee.  I believe they said they were not familiar with the charges, that since they had stayed there many times before they did not notice the new phone policy.  I believe they said the first week they were there was Christmas, and they have a lot of family and it cost them a fortune to _ring them up _ for the holidays.

I believe they said it was as they were checking out after the first week, to go hang out somewhere, that they first discovered the _telly_ charges, and it was sizeable.  For them the extra charges for _sifes_ and _tellies_ amounted to several hundred dollars.

They were interesting people to talk to.

The title of that thread was _Where Never is Heard a Discouraging Word_, because we have been familiar with and going to OL for nearly 20 years and we never had heard a discouraging word before.  

The Aussies were not the only discouraging words and incidences we saw that week.  There was also a sizable _problem line_ at check-in, the line the Aussies had spent considerable time in to try to get into the same unit consectutive weeks.

Most in the problem line had RCI Confirmations that were not being honored.  They were being turned away at check-in, but that is another story, huh?

We also had our first (of five) unpleasant sales tours.  It does tend to upset you a little when resort staff tries to embarass you in front of your in-laws.

When I went to _Express Checkout_, it was not _Express_.  An owner had checked into their own unit and when they went to it the cigarette odor was so strong they could not stay in it.  They were now in front of me in line, engaged in a heated argument trying to get a different unit. 

The rep was telling them they had to stay in their owned unit and they were telling the rep they had been there many times in their owned week and had never been assigned their owned unit before.  The rep kept insisting they could not be.  

Now that they had been assigned their own unit, and they saw what they owned, they were very unhappy with it's condition.

It was really foolish to hear the OL rep telling someone that their account of their experience could not possibly be true.  Obviously, the owners knew where they had stayed before and the rep did not.

It was an eventful week.



			
				girard said:
			
		

> I am considering booking 4-5 weeks at OLCC in 2008, but I'm wondering about whether or not they would keep us in the same unit for the whole time.  I sure wouldn't want to move every week.  We'd be going late Feb-early March.  Anyone have experience with doing this?


----------



## JLB (Apr 5, 2006)

The answer in the past has always been Yes.  Consecutive weeks and multiple units have been considered one stay.



			
				wheaties said:
			
		

> can you exchange for two or three units for the same week?  I see that consecutive weeks are not affected by the 1 in 4, but can you have multiple units for one week?


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 5, 2006)

wheaties said:
			
		

> can you exchange for two or three units for the same week?  I see that consecutive weeks are not affected by the 1 in 4, but can you have multiple units for one week?



Hi Wheaties.  Concurrent exchanges are allowed.


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 5, 2006)

girard said:
			
		

> I am considering booking 4-5 weeks at OLCC in 2008, but I'm wondering about whether or not they would keep us in the same unit for the whole time.  I sure wouldn't want to move every week.  We'd be going late Feb-early March.  Anyone have experience with doing this?



First of all.......  

Your time frame is smack dab in the middle of spring break weeks!!!!!   OL will be at peak capacity.   I think you should totally expect to be moved around.  Owner's will be showing up all over the resort for their units.  I know this is not what you want to hear....but I would think most Orlando resorts would encounter the same situation during that time frame.


----------



## JLB (Apr 5, 2006)

Here is an opinion, not necessarily the facts.  I base it on my thousands of daily searches for Florida, many in which I specifically check availability of Orlando resorts for peak periods.

In this thread:  http://www.timeshareforums.com/showthread.php?p=37003#post37003  I make the point that there are no Orange Lake deposits available for Weeks 51 and 52.  Yet, when you look at what is available, there is plenty for the timeframe being requested here, late February and early March, even though that is early Spring Break.

In my searches I have often noticed, in fact I noted somewhere else this past week, that OL is the most available Orlando resort and it is also almost always available as an Extra Vacation.  I checked that for another TUGger a couple weeks ago and it is available as an Extra Vacation already for as far out as next January.  That is RCI's way of saying that even this far out they expect there to be excess inventory at OL.

With 2000 units and as much availability as OL has except during the peakest of peak, one would think that the likelihood of being able to stay in the same unit for consecutive weeks or to be able to get nearby units if you have more than one unit for the same week, would be pretty great.  Much smaller resorts are able to do it, so with the large numbers to work with you would think it would be more likely at the mega-resorts.

Not an opinion:  When you exchange into a resort that does not assign units, where you get the specific unit that has been deposited, this is not an issue.  You just call RCI and see if they have two nearby units or if they have the same unit for consecutive weeks.  We do that all the time, call RCI to see what specific unit is available.  I did it just this morning for a January Sighting Over There.

In the smaller resorts I sometimes call and see if we can get certain units, or to get other little favors.  In one resort everyone knows everyone so well and we have exchanged there so often, that we are treated like pseudo owners.  When Week 53 was offered for rent to owners this past year, with the proceeds being a bonus to the HOA, they let us have a unit.  We have two units booked for this year.  

In the mega-resorts there is no way they could handle hundreds of special requests every week.


----------



## girard (Apr 5, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> First of all.......
> 
> Your time frame is smack dab in the middle of spring break weeks!!!!!   OL will be at peak capacity.   I think you should totally expect to be moved around.  Owner's will be showing up all over the resort for their units.  I know this is not what you want to hear....but I would think most Orlando resorts would encounter the same situation during that time frame.



Yes, it is what I wanted to hear--either way.  I'm early enough to look for another resort, and that's what I think I will do.  I've had good success at other resorts staying in the same unit consecutive weeks, so I know it's possible.  This year we had 4 weeks at Vistana Villages in a row (with one move because of an overlapping day), and 3 weeks at Cypress Pointe in the same unit (for March, booked in January), so I think it's probably true that OLCC doesn't want the headache of doing this because of their size.

Jim, I did remember your posting from before, which is why I wanted to hear from others to see if this was a common problem at OLCC.  I hate moving, so I think I'll try to book in a smaller, friendlier resort.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## ljane (Apr 5, 2006)

Girard,
If you call OLCC several weeks ahead of your check in date and request multiple weeks in the same unit they will place you in a unit where owners will not be checking in.

I have always received this request.  I have stayed 3 weeks in the same 3 bedroom unit, which is harder to accomplish (than 2 bedroom units) because 3 bedrooms units are limited. Also I have stayed 4 weeks in the same 2 bedroom unit.

I am sure if you give them ample time to check their inventory, and make the arrangements, they will try their best to accommodate your request.  You can not wait till checking in to do this. They need time to work with this request.
Ljane


----------



## JLB (Apr 6, 2006)

I have to amend this because a Sighting Over There this morning posted stuff for Week 52.  So, only Christmas Week is not available.



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> In this thread:  http://www.timeshareforums.com/showthread.php?p=37003#post37003  I make the point that there are no Orange Lake deposits available for Weeks 51 and 52.  Yet, when you look at what is available, there is plenty for the timeframe being requested here, late February and early March, even though that is early Spring Break.


----------



## JLB (Apr 6, 2006)

That's great, but inconsistent with what most report.  Actually, more accurately, what is consistent in the inconsistency.  Some requests get honored and some don't.

Are you an owner?  By _always_ do you mean the two times you mentioned, or were there more?

Where was your 3-bedroom unit?

As I have reported previously, we have never been given our request, and have been given false information when making it in advance.  We also have never been disappointed with a unit we were assigned.




			
				ljane said:
			
		

> Girard,
> If you call OLCC several weeks ahead of your check in date and request multiple weeks in the same unit they will place you in a unit where owners will not be checking in.
> 
> I have always received this request.  I have stayed 3 weeks in the same 3 bedroom unit, which is harder to accomplish (than 2 bedroom units) because 3 bedrooms units are limited. Also I have stayed 4 weeks in the same 2 bedroom unit.
> ...


----------



## Mel (Apr 6, 2006)

Based on the handfull of multiple week exchangers I've spoken to, OLCC does try to put guests into the same unit for their entire stay.  Sometimes this is simply not possible, and I think that is what is being alluded to above.

A resort with floating weeks is more likely to be able to do this because no owner has a "home unit" to stay in.  Thus, they can easily assign you the same unit for you entire stay - even if they already "assigned" a unit to the deposit you took.

With a resort with fixed weeks, owners staying at the resort expect to stay in their own unit.  In a peak demand timeframe, there is going to be higher demand for exchanges, but there will also be more owners using their own weeks - that's why they bought the prime weeks in the first place.  More fixed week owners means lower liklihood of a single unit being available for the full 4-5 weeks.

Here's how I rank your chance of staying in the same unit:

Best shot - resort with floating weeks ownership (Vistana)
Second best - fixed weeks at large resort, if they don't assign unit before exchange (OLCC).
Third - smaller resort with fixed weeks
fourth - Any resort that insists you will stay in the unit on your confirmation, unless you get RCI to assign the same unit for consecutive weeks.

Thus, you have a shot at getting the same unit, but not quite as likely as at Vistana.

As JLB has suggested, requests for specific areas are not granted nearly as consistently.  And the one family I know of that had to move reserved their consecutive week using 2 different RCI accounts, and didn't bother asking the resort to keep them in their unit until they checked in for the first week.  At that point they could not be accomodated.  It is possible the group that had to move each week did not book those weeks on the same account, or something else prevented them from being booked into the same unit.  I'm sure OLCC can link the weeks in the system, much like an airline can link reservation, but since I don't know the details, I can't speak to why they had to move.


----------



## ljane (Apr 6, 2006)

JLB,

Yes, I am an owner at OLCC.  My 3 bedroom exchanges were in the Tennis Villa' s where I own (3 bedroom)summer weeks.  We exchanged the weeks we own in June and July for weeks in February - March.  The 2 bedrooms weeks were in the North Village.  These were different year exchanges.  

These were the last 2 years of exchanges I am talking about.  I have exchanged other years for 2 and 3 weeks back to back. I will say when we purchased our summer weeks at OLCC we purchased all our weeks back to back.  I don't know if this has given me special treatment.  I believe it is granted because I call at least a month or more ahead of time to make the request.  I also call 2 weeks ahead of time to be sure they are working on my request.  Finally I call a few days ahead of time to see if the request has been honored and if not, what is the problem?  I may have to take a location that is not exactly where I want in order to stay in the same unit for all the weeks I have requested.

There was also a time when I was not able to get 3 weeks in one unit.  I only got two weeks and had to move.  I know to grant these requests must take a lot of time to search units where owners are not coming in.
Being such a large resort can you imagine the time it takes to place 20,000 visitors in units each week?  I can understand why they can not fill all the requests.  As you know at each timeshare resort, owners have priority for requests.  I would not expect my request at another resort to go ahead of an owner.  But I'm sure if at all possible, my request would be considered.
I hope this answers all you questions.
Ljane


----------



## JLB (Apr 7, 2006)

Ljane:

Yup to everything.   

Do you think it would simplify their task if they would not assign units themselves, but just give exchangers the actual units deposited?  Those contemplating exchanges could then ask RCI what units are available.  

Of course, the Guide would likely answer, "Well, it looks like around 300-to 500!"     But I would know enough to get a unit in the area we prefer, if we could.

There is an exchange for 2008 at another resort we want, but I am waiting for a different unit to be deposited because we prefer to look at water for a week, rather than a parking lot.  By being patient we have gotten a water-view every time there.

Giving exchangers the deposited week may end a little preferential treatment, but owners could always fish for their unit at RCI instead of OL.  I am not offended when I receive a Confirmation that says we must stay in the assigned unit.

That policy would drastically cut the number of posts on the Florida Board!


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 7, 2006)

"There is an exchange for 2008 at another resort we want, but I am waiting for a different unit to be deposited because we prefer to look at water for a week, rather than a parking lot. By being patient we have gotten a water-view every time there."


Is there a way on line to know which unit is available or do you have to call a VC?


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 7, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Giving exchangers the deposited week may end a little preferential treatment, but owners could always fish for their unit at RCI instead of OL.



OL has always given preferential treatment to their owners in some form or another.  There's no reason for us to have to "fish" for our unit with RCI.   We are responsible for the taxes and maintenance, therefore we are treated accordingly.   It's a perk.


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 7, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Ljaneo you think it would simplify their task if they would not assign units themselves, but just give exchangers the actual units deposited?  Those contemplating exchanges could then ask RCI what units are available.
> 
> Of course, the Guide would likely answer, "Well, it looks like around 300-to 500!"     But I would know enough to get a unit in the area we prefer, if we could.
> 
> Giving exchangers the deposited week may end a little preferential treatment, but owners could always fish for their unit at RCI instead of OL.  I am not offended when I receive a Confirmation that says we must stay in the assigned unit.


I don't want to give RCI more power.  This solution is like having the resort go to the RCI Points System where your resort only counts for the number of points that it supplies and the most important contact and center of your vacation universe is RCI.  As an owner with a unit in an area that I choose to own, I shouldn't have to 'fish' to find my unit during my week.  That is offensive, unfair, and wrong!    I like OLCC because it is a fixed week with a specific unit that I can go to every year which I do every year in December.  I have other timeshares, Vacation Village @ Parkway as an example, that I bought specifically for exchange purpose.  If I exchange my unit at OLCC, I know that I, not RCI, gave up my unit and if I go on my scheduled week, it is OLCC, not RCI, that should have my week available.  Why own at a resort that doesn't respect its owners, why be an owner?


----------



## JLB (Apr 7, 2006)

You have to call a guide.  In this particular resort there are only 26 units, 24 on three floors, oriented 2 each north-west-south-east, plus two penthouse units.  The north and west ones face water.  You don't have to worry about the penthouses ever beng available when we go.

We have two units for next January and are now looking for 2008.




			
				riverdees05 said:
			
		

> "There is an exchange for 2008 at another resort we want, but I am waiting for a different unit to be deposited because we prefer to look at water for a week, rather than a parking lot. By being patient we have gotten a water-view every time there."
> 
> 
> Is there a way on line to know which unit is available or do you have to call a VC?


----------



## ljane (Apr 7, 2006)

> Quote from JLB "Do you think it would simplify their task if they would not assign units themselves, but just give exchangers the actual units deposited? Those contemplating exchanges could then ask RCI what units are available."



JLB,
No, I do not see how this would help anyone to get multiple weeks in the same unit.  My guess is RCI would just assign you different weeks in different units.  I can't think that they would spend time hunting you back-to-back weeks in the same unit.

I agree with previous posts.  RCI has too much power already.  I have stayed at smaller resorts with only 25 -45 units and they too did not tell you what unit you would be assigned in.  Also calling RCI did not help me get the information. 
Ljane


----------



## JLB (Apr 7, 2006)

You have obviously misread what I said.  

If you go during your owned week, you stay in your owned unit (unless OL moves you).  That has nothing to do with RCI.

Here's my words again:

*". . . just give exchangers the actual units deposited? Those contemplating exchanges could then ask RCI what units are available." *

I did not suggest more RCI involvement.  They are already handling the exchanges.



			
				gjw007 said:
			
		

> As an owner with a unit in an area that I choose to own, I shouldn't have to 'fish' to find my unit during my week.  That is offensive, unfair, and wrong!    I like OLCC because it is a fixed week with a specific unit that I can go to every year which I do every year in December.


----------



## ljane (Apr 7, 2006)

JLB,

In the weeks I used they were exchanges done through RCI.  I deposited my OLCC summer weeks with RCI for OLCC winter weeks.  If RCI had given me the exact weeks that were deposited, I would not have been able to get the back-to-back weeks in the same unit.

Had I known when we purchased that we would enjoy going to OLCC in the winter more than the summer, we could have saved ourselves more than $600.00 a year in exchange fees.

The only advantage to summer weeks (I think) is the trading power is better, but then again we rarely trade OLCC to go anyplace else.  We have traded in the past but have never found a resort we like better.  We have stayed in nicer room's during trades, but have never found a resort that offers as much as OLCC.  I guess that is why we own so many weeks there.

Ljane


----------



## JLB (Apr 7, 2006)

When I said, _*"Do you think it would simplify their task if they would not assign units themselves, but just give exchangers the actual units deposited?"*_, what I meant is that it would make things easier for OL, since they would not have to assign all units every week.

It did not mean that it would make it easier to get consecutive weeks in the same unit, but, it might help more special requests to get filled since someone now spending their time assigning units could devote their time to special requests, juggling units let's say, if they wanted to.

But, OL is not the only resort that assigns units, so they are not the only ones making extra work for themselves.  My guess is it is the Holiday Inn background behind OL.  They are just doing things the way their founder was accustomed to doing things.




			
				ljane said:
			
		

> JLB,
> No, I do not see how this would help anyone to get multiple weeks in the same unit.  Ljane


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 7, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> It did not mean that it would make it easier to get consecutive weeks in the same unit, but, it might help more special requests to get filled since someone now spending their time assigning units could devote their time to special requests, juggling units let's say, if they wanted to.



You will find only a tiny fraction of OL owner's who do NOT get their special requests filled.   So, I think the model is fine as it is.


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 7, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> You have obviously misread what I said.
> 
> If you go during your owned week, you stay in your owned unit (unless OL moves you).  That has nothing to do with RCI.
> 
> ...


JLB;

I initially followed that you meant only exchangers as shown in the initial part of the quote but that description was changed when you lumped OLCC owners into fishing for their unit.  Why would owners have to 'fish' for their units with RCI if they are already going to their unit during their week?  I was okay with this thought pattern until you had me 'fishing' for my unit with RCI- I am not very good at fishing .  Clarification is always good  



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> Do you think it would simplify their task if they would not assign units themselves, but just give exchangers the actual units deposited?  Those contemplating exchanges could then ask RCI what units are available.
> ...
> *Giving exchangers the deposited week may end a little preferential treatment, but owners could always fish for their unit at RCI instead of OL*.


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 7, 2006)

ljane said:
			
		

> Had I known when we purchased that we would enjoy going to OLCC in the winter more than the summer, we could have saved ourselves more than $600.00 a year in exchange fees.  Ljane


I have the same problem except the week that I exchange the most is week 51.  I usually exchange it for week 49 to go along with my week 50 unit.  Weeks 49 and 50 are probably not as good a trader as a summer week, my May week, or my week 51 but it is the time that I enjoy going to OLCC the most.  I like Xmas - what can I say - and Xmas is done nice at the parks and the resort.  I probably should have just bought week 49 instead of 51 and saved me the exchange fees as well.


----------



## JLB (Apr 8, 2006)

Since we are talking numbers, here are the official ones, just received from OL:

_*"On check-in days, which are Friday, Saturday, and Sunday we have approximately 600 to 1,200 owners, guests, and exchangers checking in.

There is no expected date as to when we will be fully developed."*_

Of course, that raises the question is to what's going on with all the other units.  Are they empty, unsold?


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 8, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Since we are talking numbers, here are the official ones, just received from OL:
> 
> _*"On check-in days, which are Friday, Saturday, and Sunday we have approximately 600 to 1,200 owners, guests, and exchangers checking in.
> 
> ...



The only unsold units within OL would be the new River Island inventory.  

The reply doesn't say whether the 600-1200 owner's/exchangers/renters/referrals is a combination of all 3 check-in days, or each day.


----------



## JLB (Apr 8, 2006)

I also asked, twice, why OL chooses to assign units, rather than just give exchangers the units deposited with RCI.  Both times I received a reply referring me to OL help desk at an RCI Call Center,

A knowledgable Guide there told me that is the way they prefer to do it, which is their perogative.  She said OL likes to decide who gets placed where and that you need to call them for requests.  And, yes, there is a pecking order.

So, bear with me, questions to OL about why units are assigned the way they are get referred to RCI, and RCI refers questions about unit assignments to OL.  I think I got that.


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 8, 2006)

self delete.


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 8, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> A knowledgable Guide there told me that is the way they prefer to do it, which is their perogative. She said OL likes to decide who gets placed where and that you need to call them for requests. And, yes, there is a pecking order.



No light bulb going on here.   This is not 'new' news.  LOL     I've been posting here for years the order in which OL assigns units.    

1.  owners
2.  exchangers
3.  renters/referrals


----------



## JLB (Apr 8, 2006)

I figured you would know.   

Give me a break on your last post.  Everyone knows you've been saying that.  It's something we all know anyway, regardless of who says it and how many times.  

I thought I'd be nice and agree with you.  I thought you would notice I have been nice and agreeing with you, but . . . 




			
				timetraveler said:
			
		

> The reply doesn't say whether the 600-1200 owner's/exchangers/renters/referrals is a combination of all 3 check-in days, or each day.


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 8, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Since we are talking numbers, here are the official ones, just received from OL:
> 
> _*"On check-in days, which are Friday, Saturday, and Sunday we have approximately 600 to 1,200 owners, guests, and exchangers checking in.
> 
> ...


Last August when I was there, I was told about 500 units checked in on Friday, over 700 units or so on Saturday, and 500 units on Sunday.  Saturday was considered the busy date.  I have no way to verify this numbers but they are a little under the total number of units in the resort so I expect that they are close.  I also expect that was for the week that I was there and would be less during slower weeks and completely busy on week 51 and 52 (perhaps President's day week as well, I tried to exchange in but there were no resorts available in Orlando when I checked).


----------



## ajsmithtx (Apr 9, 2006)

gjw007 said:
			
		

> Last August when I was there, I was told about 500 units checked in on Friday, over 700 units or so on Saturday, and 500 units on Sunday.  Saturday was considered the busy date.  I have no way to verify this numbers but they are a little under the total number of units in the resort so I expect that they are close.  I also expect that was for the week that I was there and would be less during slower weeks and completely busy on week 51 and 52 (perhaps President's day week as well, I tried to exchange in but there were no resorts available in Orlando when I checked).



Gary you are correct.  When we were at OLCC last May, we were told that OLCC was well over 90% occupied during our week.  When we go back on 26 May of this year, I expect OLCC will be just about full except for units under going maintanance, or owners had to make other plans.


----------



## JLB (Apr 9, 2006)

Those numbers seem more realistic for a total week.

When you think about it the 600-1200 figure she gave me would have to be a figure for the total week.  1200 could not be a daily figure because three times anything around 1200 would be way too high.

Unless, perhaps, she is already living in the future, when OL is fully developed, and was sending information back to those of us living in the past.   

If it is 1700 a week, times the average number of guests per unit, that is a good size town moving in and out every week.


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 9, 2006)

ajsmithtx said:
			
		

> Gary you are correct.  When we were at OLCC last May, we were told that OLCC was well over 90% occupied during our week.  When we go back on 26 May of this year, I expect OLCC will be just about full except for units under going maintanance, or owners had to make other plans.


Well, it looks like we will be at OLCC at the same time.  Hopefully River Island will be open.


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 9, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> If it is 1700 a week, times the average number of guests per unit, that is a good size town moving in and out every week.


So true but I've never had a problem or delay at checkin but the potential if everybody were to show up at the same time would be a nightmare.  In all the times that I have been there, I have never really felt crowded like I have at Vacation Village (when I was there, they could use more parking spaces).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Wow, Tony, that is a lot of travel you have ahead of you.*

You are going to OLCC in May, then Shearwater on Kauai in July.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Apr 9, 2006)

gjw007 said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like we will be at OLCC at the same time.  Hopefully River Island will be open.



Cool.  We are also hoping that it will be open.  The lastest pictures look promising.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Apr 9, 2006)

gjw007 said:
			
		

> So true but I've never had a problem or delay at checkin but the potential if everybody were to show up at the same time would be a nightmare.  In all the times that I have been there, I have never really felt crowded like I have at Vacation Village (when I was there, they could use more parking spaces).



Last year it took us around 4 minutes to complete our check in.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Apr 9, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> You are going to OLCC in May, then Shearwater on Kauai in July.



Cindy

Yes, and my wife's family reunion is in Palm Beach, FL in June, and we will be spending time at our vacation house in VA.  

Are you going to The Shearwater in July?  We will be on the non stop flight, ATL to Honolulu.


----------



## Mel (Apr 9, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> When I said, _*"Do you think it would simplify their task if they would not assign units themselves, but just give exchangers the actual units deposited?"*_, what I meant is that it would make things easier for OL, since they would not have to assign all units every week.
> 
> It did not mean that it would make it easier to get consecutive weeks in the same unit, but, it might help more special requests to get filled since someone now spending their time assigning units could devote their time to special requests, juggling units let's say, if they wanted to.


Perhaps because they will always nood someone jugling rooms anyway.  At any given time a percentage of the units are undergoing refurbishment.  The owners of those units have to be moved to other units, as do the people exchanging into those units.  There may be units that are left vacant because of other problems as well - and again the occupants have to be relocated.  Each unit has 1 week unsold, but that doesn't mean that unit is not occupied all 52 weeks - it is occupied during its maintenance week to free up another unit undergoing maintenance.  If you simply reassign people to the maintenance units, an owner staying 2 or 3 consecutive owned weeks would have to be moved every week.

I suspect most of the work is done by computer anyway - first ID all owners whose units are not available - they get put at the top of the priority list (actually just below special needs requests such as handicapped units),  then owners exchanging back in, then regular exchangers, then renters.

Next, the computer identifies all available units (as opposed to all deposited units, as this may not be the same).  

Then match the 2 lists.  The only intervention needed is for special requests; the rest can be done by a computer program.  It can even be set to flag consecutive weeks for exchangers - assuming they are from the same RCI account.  If not, the computer isn't going to notice them.


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

no problem with check in for us either.  Never more than a few minutes.


----------



## JLB (Apr 9, 2006)

The slowest check-in we have ever experienced was at the Westgate vacation mill.  That was some time ago, our last try with them.

Our last OL check-in was fairly long because there were a lot of problem check-ins.  That slowed down the regular line and then those folks had to go to the problem line.  From what I was told, the resort was overbooked.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Tony, we will be at Shearwater July 6th-13th,then Maui the week after.*

Your week is after our week, I think? 

We are going to be at Marriott's Cypress Harbour at the end of this month, Monday the 24th check-in date.  Our daughter and son-in-law, plus our niece and nephew will be there as well.  Our niece and nephew are staying at Vistana on a trade.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Cindy

Since we were straying from Florida stuff, I sent you an e-mail concerning The Shearwater.:whoopie:


----------



## JLB (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorta back on track, in regard to the number of units, I found this:

_"We traded our week in Hawai'i for this resort through an RCI excahange. The resort is huge and that may also be it's downfall. With that much acrage in house keeping to cover (*3213 units*), the overall result is sloppy to say the least."_

here:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...esort_and_Country_Club-Kissimmee_Florida.html

That's the type of figure that makes it sound credible.


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 10, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Sorta back on track, in regard to the number of units, I found this:
> 
> _"We traded our week in Hawai'i for this resort through an RCI excahange. The resort is huge and that may also be it's downfall. With that much acrage in house keeping to cover (*3213 units*), the overall result is sloppy to say the least."_
> 
> ...


I had read that before.  It sounded like he was bitter about the car accident that was done by a resort employee and wanted to blame the resort for this individual's action.  If nothing else, it set the mood for him.  Always sad to hear that somebody's vacation was ruined no matter what the cause.


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 10, 2006)

It's the same with any large scale resort.   For every one disgruntled guest....there are hundreds that had a wonderful time, and the majority of those people don't feel the need to vent.

Las Vegas is a prime example of that.  Most of the resorts have thousands of rooms.  You will find a few people that post as if the resort they stayed in was a moth ridden, filthy slime pond.  But the vast majority talk about the resort with so much zeal that they cannot wait to return.   It's like...."are you sure we were in the same resort?"     LOL


----------



## ajsmithtx (Apr 11, 2006)

Vickie and Gary

Well stated comments.  It is the same with small resorts like we own in Hawaii.


----------

